# Where do hawaiians vacation



## Kauai Kid (Dec 19, 2012)

Kahu Alpha Goto, pastor of Waioli Hui'ia Church in Hanalei went on vacation to Baja Mexico.

That should gain me some points with the Mexico time-sharing crowd.

Sterling


----------



## GregT (Dec 19, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Kahu Alpha Goto, pastor of Waioli Hui'ia Church in Hanalei went on vacation to Baja Mexico.
> 
> That should gain me some points with the Mexico time-sharing crowd.
> 
> Sterling




The shuttle driver at the Honolulu airport told me Hawaiians think that Las Vegas is the Ninth Island.......


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2012)

My understanding from the locals was that, like so many in the world, Orlando was their idea of the perfect vacation spot. Paradise indeed! #1 vacation spot in the world.


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2012)

We've met a lot of Hawaians on staycations on Kauai. Many Hawaians from
The other islands go to Kauai.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 19, 2012)

For many locals, Vegas is on the top of the list. My parents are there twice a year, I know some who are there four times a year.

For us with young families its the usual suspects
Disneyland/DisneyWorld
San Diego
Tahoe/Park City/Whistler
Seatle
NYC
DC

Many people I know have never been out of the state or even off island.


----------



## Fisch (Dec 19, 2012)

GregT said:


> The shuttle driver at the Waikiki airport told me Hawaiians think that Las Vegas is the Ninth Island.......



yup, Las Vegas is the #1 destination for Hawaiians..


----------



## ww1aerofan (Dec 20, 2012)

*Vegas is the winner!*

I have friends who live in the Islands, and they all talk about their next tr to Vegas.

Every time I am in the Islands the local radio stations have some promotion going to send their listeners to Sin City.


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 20, 2012)

The Oahu natives I spoke with all said when they need time to relax , they go to  Kauai...


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 20, 2012)

GregT said:


> The shuttle driver at the Honolulu airport told me Hawaiians think that Las Vegas is the Ninth Island.......



That's what I was going to post.  Every-time we go to Hawaii and tell the person that we're from Vegas, their eyes lite-up and they get a smile on their face, then tell us how much they like Vegas and that it's the ninth island.

The company I work for has a number of Hawaiian employees, UNLV gets a lot of Hawaiian students, there are a number Hawaiian restaurants and stores in the Valley including a couple of ABC stores, and there is a branch of a Hawaiian credit union here for transplanted Hawaiians in Vegas. 

I need to do a house swap.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 20, 2012)

My Hawaii family ( a BIG group) goes to :  Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Seattle mostly.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 28, 2012)

The majority goes to Vegas.  After that, it depends on the person, 20 - 25 year old crowd like LA for Disneyland or go to San Francisco.  Visiting family on the mainland is for the rest, and a few with money travel the world like China, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, and sometimes Europe.  But Europe is a long, long trip and doesn't happen too often. 

We do Vegas every year, and try to make another trip to the east coast for a family visit.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a kick out of seeing the signs all over Maui: "WIN A TRIP TO LAS VEGAS!!!"

Seemed like no one there wanted to go to Oahu or Kauai.


----------

